

ARAMIS or the Love of Technology (1996) [pdf] - netrus
http://dss-edit.com/plu/Latour-B_Aramis-or-Love-of-Technology_1996.pdf

======
pinewurst
This is _really_ a great book - one of my favorite studies of technology,
written with lots of verve.

~~~
netrus
I just rediscovered it after it was recommended to me by a professor some
years ago. Still relevant after 20 years, concerning the relationship of
technology and people.

